# Coosa & car setup?



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

Anyone here the guy at Buckeye yesterday at dusk with the coosa on top of the car? Saw you this morning heading south on 270 by easton as I was heading north up to Alum.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Coosa on a car, sounds like a painful operation!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Yea that doesn't sound fun

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah sounds like bad news bears ...

sometimes they bite
...sometimes they swallow!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Doesn't sound like a problem, IF you have the right carrier.  Life is much easier, if you have the right means to transport your choice in a kayak. 

http://www.kayakcarrier.net/kayak-carriers-by-vehicle/car-kayak-carriers

Bowhunter57


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I always put my Coosa on top my car (Camry) via Yakima rack! From what I'm reading here everyone else thinks this is some kind of crazy way to do this? Interested to know how everyone else is hauling their Coosa then?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Toyota Tacoma.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I have no issues getting my Coosa on top of my Outback. But dragging it 100 yards to the water with all my gear is a pain in the butt.


----------



## xyzman (Dec 3, 2012)

yea..with the right rack its all good. I load and unload my cuda14 by myself all the time.


----------



## xyzman (Dec 3, 2012)

Here's a pic of my cuda14 on my car. I have the yakima showboat.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That's a lotta yak on notta lotta car.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> That's a lotta yak on notta lotta car.


Good thing is, with that set up you just get a car rack for your kayak, and throw the car up top and you dont have to worry about doing the shuttle.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ajax said:


> I have no issues getting my Coosa on top of my Outback. But dragging it 100 yards to the water with all my gear is a pain in the butt.


Ajax,
You could build yourself a cart out of pvc, like this one. I want to modify this cart to just a basic axle, so that it's easier to strap to the kayak and take with me. I have about $45 in this one.










Bowhunter57


----------



## xyzman (Dec 3, 2012)

I also have a cart. Instead of pull just push. Put the cart near the middle of the yak so it is like a seasaw. Push down forward on thr end that is up. I have pushed my cuda up hill alone easily. Of course I was on grass n not on rough terrain.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Dis how I do it! 

Short trips I usually only strap down the hull and forget the front and back strap. 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

3/4 ton Chevy works best....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

